# Uniworld sausage stuffer?



## red dog (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with the Uniworld sausage stuffers? I see a 5lb vertical with the tilting bucket on ebay for 136.00 with free shipping. It looks like the Weston stuffer. Probably made at the same factory in China.  I was thinking about a LEM but like the tilting bucket.


----------



## bbq bill (Dec 21, 2012)

You hit the nail on the head...  "[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Probably made at the same factory in China[/color]"  I saw an LEM at BassPro for around $170.  (Don't own it so I can't be sure it's much better)


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 21, 2012)

Red Dog said:


> I was thinking about a LEM but like the tilting bucket.



Take the bucket out of the LEM and tilt it.
The LEM is a MUCH better stuffer.
The Uniworld design sucks with that big elbow on the bottom and a screwy 'o-ring'.



~Martin


----------



## red dog (Dec 22, 2012)

BBQ Bill said:


> You hit the nail on the head...  "[color= rgb(24,24,24)]Probably made at the same factory in China[/color]"  I saw an LEM at BassPro for around $170.  (Don't own it so I can't be sure it's much better)
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/LEM-Products...sing/product/55825/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL


That's it Bill, Amazon has it for 142.00.

Clay


----------

